# Drop Shot



## clumzy_31 (May 18, 2011)

Just want to see what some of the setups guys on here use for dropshotting... line, reel, rod, sinker, hook... having a hard time deciding what setup is the safest/best when catching alot of fish!


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2011)

I have a shimano crucial 6'8 drop shot rod that I paired up with a Daiwa sol 2000 spinning reel. Nice and light. Great for drop shotting, but nothing else.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 19, 2011)

+1 on the Crucial 6'8" ML w/ Diawa Regal 1500 Xia. 15# power pro, 8# Gama flouro leader. #1/0 Gamakatsu drop shot hook. Weight depends on depth and wind, just go as light as you can.

Favorite bait to drop shot for me is a 3.5" white tube. A Zoom "The Fluke" baby bass, no slotted belly 4" is my 2nd favorite


----------



## BaitCaster (May 19, 2011)

I use spinning outfit with briaded line. Gamakatsu octopus hooks. Variety of weights depending on conditions. Variety of plastics - favourite is probably a YUM leach.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 19, 2011)

I have a kistler helium LTA 6'9" MH spinning rod paired with a Cabelas Gold Label 2500 reel. I generally use 8# florocarbon line. As far as hooks I like the ones from blakemoore in open/rocky water. https://www.cabelas.com/product/Blakemore-StandOut8482-Dropshot-Bass-Hook/739157.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Ddropshot%2Bhooks%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=dropshot+hooks&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products When fishing a dropshot in grass I like the locking hooks like these by roboworm better. https://www.thehookuptackle.com/product-details.php?Category=Hooks&Manufacturer=Roboworm&Product=Rebarb


----------



## 00 mod (May 19, 2011)

My drop shot/shakey head setup is a St Croix elite 68mxf/ Shimano Stradic 2500.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 19, 2011)

Jim said:


> I have a shimano crucial 6'8 drop shot rod that I paired up with a Daiwa sol 2000 spinning reel. Nice and light. Great for drop shotting, but nothing else.



Good for Crappie too, those little drop shot rods handle a 1/32 jig quite well with 6#test, and still have a little backbone when needed.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 19, 2011)

They also cast a #5 shad rap quite well!


----------



## SkagBass (May 19, 2011)

I use a Lamiglas Excel 701 spinning rod paired with a Pfleuger president XT reel. I use 10lb braid with either 4, 6, or 8 lb test fluorocarbon leader depending on location and how the fish are biting. I usually use Gamagatsu split/drop shot hooks with the size depending on the plastics i am using for bait.


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2011)

Okay, I give up..........What's "Drop Shotting"? And why would I need to learn this and need a special rod/reel for it?


----------

